# Campy Record hub question - not too retro



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I'm looking for a set of Campy Record 10-speed hubs for a wheel build. Since they've not been made for 5 years or so (in silver) I'm having to look for used hubs. To help in the search... How many 9-10 speed versions of the hub exist? More than one? (It seems that some have black plastic adjusting cones, and others have silver cones with an allen set screw.) Are there any appreciable differences between the versions?

I assume that a 11 speed cassette will fit on the 9-speed hub, correct? (I'll be using 10-speeds, but it never hurts to know for the future.)

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I think I bought the last new set of 36h silver 9/10s Record hubs in the U.S. in August, 2009, and paid a small fortune. My front hub has the black plastic side cover (it's not a cone) on one end. The 11-s cassettes are supposed to fit, but I haven't tried to fit one to the rear hub. After I bought them, I changed my mind and had some wheels built using DT Swiss hubs, rims, and spokes. I took these photos with the thought of putting them on eBay, but haven't yet made the decision to do that.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's an exploded view of the front hub showing the plastic side cover as item "O". The left and right cones are both labeled "F"...










Here's the rear hub exploded view.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

There are a few 9/10 speed Record hubs. The newest (sometimes referred to as the Over Size hubs are the ones above. The oldest go back to the mid 90's. There are even titanium axle versions of the non over size hubs.

You will pay through the nose to find even used ones in good shape. If what you are looking for are classic polished silver hubs, try White Industries.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm seeing people asking $500 for a NOS Record hubset. Far cry from a couple of years ago.

BTW those in the picture are 10 speed hubs that were backwards compatible. 9-speed hubs were quite different, though with compatible splining.

I have 10-speed hubs of this era of every model from Daytona/Centaur to Record.

Record/Chorus have an alloy adjusting nut with the name at the perimeter.

Daytona/Centaur have a plastic adjusting nut.

Daytona used a phillips head on the small lock screw, whereas all the others use an Allen.

Internally these are virtually identical, and parts are interchangeable - so NOS Centaurs have been worth buying just for the bearings.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Thanks!!!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Just had a quick look at ebay. very little available and a couple of mismatched hubsets that could fool the unknowing. I've also seen 9-speed hubs described as 10-speed. Like the poster above I'd advise buying something else, unless money is no object.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been riding those and actually got a NOS 32 hole rear chorus laced to an Open Pro from Bens? I think in Milwaukee???

I'd look under Mavic on ebay and try to get the whole wheel. They seem to be cheaper but I haven't looked in months...

.MAVIC OPEN PRO REAR WHEEL WHEELSET CAMPAGNOLO CAMPY RECORD HUB 32 HOLE SILVER | eBay

As has been mentioned, the workings of the different levels of hubs are almost identical with some cosmetic differences. I have a Daytona front wheel which is superior smoothness to a much newer chorus hub.

MAVIC OPEN PRO ROAD BIKE WHEELS WHEELSET CAMPAGNOLO CAMPY DAYTONA HUBS | eBay


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

bikerjulio said:


> Just had a quick look at ebay. very little available and a couple of mismatched hubsets that could fool the unknowing. I've also seen 9-speed hubs described as 10-speed. Like the poster above I'd advise buying something else, unless money is no object.


Not only do I run Chorus 9 speed hubs with 10 speed, I have converted 8 speed hubs to 9/10 and run them with 10. No problems...


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

strathconaman said:


> Not only do I run Chorus 9 speed hubs with 10 speed, I have converted 8 speed hubs to 9/10 and run them with 10. No problems...


I'm not disagreeing. Just that a 9-speed hub is not the same thing - and some sellers are not totally open about that.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

A topic near and dear to my heart--couldn't afford the Records, but I did pick up several of the 2006 Chorus and Centaur 10s when they were being cleared out late 2006 or early 2007. Centaur indeed does have the plastic, Chorus not.

I got a pair of wheels spoked with Centaur Century and a Chorus silver set both with Ambrosio rims.

I had a second Chorus 32h rear, but was unable to find a 32h front to match. I finally sold it and an extra set of Centaurs--I dumped them on eBay when we needed cash to weather the reception--probably too early, judging by recent prices. 

I did see some later on some German online web sites--but unlike the UK sellers they don't forgo the VAT, and they were not discounted. So good luck with your search....

Edited to add: I also did what Chris-X suggested--my daily wheels are a pair of wheels I picked up on eBay--Chorus 32h 10s spoked to DT-swiss rims--someone dumped them on eBay, probably to get some boutique wheels, and I have put a lot of miles on them without any troubles, so buying a spoked set is a great idea


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

As my good deed for the day, I should let you know that the "9-speed" Daytonas in Chris's second auction are identical in every respect to 10-speed Chorus hubs. In 2000 Campy was transitioning over from 9 to 10 and used the nomenclature interchangeably. These are not the same as the 9-speed hubs of the previous generation. If I already didn't have a basement stocked with Campy/OP wheelsets I might be interested.

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/spares00-B.pdf


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I've got numerous campy hubbed wheelsets, two sets with Chorus hubs, two sets with Record hubs, and a commuter set with some sealed bearing (vento?) hubs laced up to Salsa Rims in 36H. The sealed hubs were cheap and look cheap, but they've been really good for five years now. It's too bad that campy got away from building hubs for custom builds, they really made great hubs. The new Record hubs are nice, but not compared to the shiny ones made before 2006.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

bikerjulio said:


> As my good deed for the day, I should let you know that the "9-speed" Daytonas in Chris's second auction are identical in every respect to 10-speed Chorus hubs. In 2000 Campy was transitioning over from 9 to 10 and used the nomenclature interchangeably. These are not the same as the 9-speed hubs of the previous generation. If I already didn't have a basement stocked with Campy/OP wheelsets I might be interested.
> 
> http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/spares00-B.pdf


 Well I picked up those hubs; partly on your recommendation. I've been trying to rebuild a 1999 Schwinn Peleton from 9 speed Ulterga to 10 speed Daytona and I figured I would probably not see a Daytona wheelset for another while as nice as this one; saying that I went with Centaur aluminum front and rear derailleurs as most of the used 10 speed Daytona rear derailleurs looked pretty beat up. 

The only thing left is the headset (standard threaded); I have a very nice Ultegra on right now. I noticed all that is available is Record. I haven't heard a lot about the newer Record headsets. How do they hold up?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

laffeaux said:


> I'm looking for a set of Campy Record 10-speed hubs for a wheel build. Since they've not been made for 5 years or so (in silver) I'm having to look for used hubs. To help in the search... How many 9-10 speed versions of the hub exist?


1997/1998 and 1999 front - C Record forgings, traditional sized titanium axle, alloy free hub with titanium pawl carrier. These are the sexiest hubs ever made by Campagnolo. 26mm lock ring. May or may not have clearance problems with 11 speed cassettes (reports vary). The 1997/1998 front hubs actually use cartridge bearings which may not be as bad as it sounds because they're angular contact with a preload adjustment and are open to the grease port.

1999-2006 - Still St. Tullio approved silver, over-sized alloy axle with larger shell, 3-sided nut shaped preload adjuster, alloy free hub with titanium pawl carrier. Shipped with the classiest skewers made by Campagnolo (classic shape with the center of the lever cut out) which probably won't be included with used hubs (I saw a NOS pair sell for $140 on E-bay, so you might get lucky and be able to replace them). 27mm lock ring.

2007+ ugly black, new preload adjuster, one piece aluminum freehub body, new axle to match, ugly skewers, otherwise the same as 1999-2006.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Thanks again everyone for the great responses!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

onespeedbiker said:


> Well I picked up those hubs; partly on your recommendation. I've been trying to rebuild a 1999 Schwinn Peleton from 9 speed Ulterga to 10 speed Daytona and I figured I would probably not see a Daytona wheelset for another while as nice as this one; saying that I went with Centaur aluminum front and rear derailleurs as most of the used 10 speed Daytona rear derailleurs looked pretty beat up.
> 
> The only thing left is the headset (standard threaded); I have a very nice Ultegra on right now. I noticed all that is available is Record. I haven't heard a lot about the newer Record headsets. How do they hold up?


As long as everything is in good shape it looks like you got a good deal on these. Let us know when they arrive. I think seller hurt his chances a little in this case.

For headsets you are looking a 1" threaded - so I'd say any Campy version is fine. 

this is cheaper than anything on the bay right now - $60

Campagnolo Record 1 Inch Threaded Headset - Headsets - Total Cycling


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

bikerjulio said:


> As long as everything is in good shape it looks like you got a good deal on these. Let us know when they arrive. I think seller hurt his chances a little in this case.
> 
> For headsets you are looking a 1" threaded - so I'd say any Campy version is fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. Yes, the seller accepted a bid $25 less than the asking bid, so I feel I got a good deal. Am I correct that this hub needs the 1x27 lockring for the cassette? Also the 9 speed 2000 Daytona as mentioned earlier has a 9/10 speed chorus freehub while the 2001 has a 9/10 Daytona freehub; the seller said it was a 2000-2001. Is there anyway to know the difference (I know it probably doesn't matter, just curious). 

As far as the Record headset goes, being on the West Coast I would be concerned about the International shipping. I've seen the Record headset on sale for $75 + $5 shipping.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

onespeedbiker said:


> As far as the Record headset goes, being on the West Coast I would be concerned about the International shipping. I've seen the Record headset on sale for $75 + $5 shipping.


I've paid $10 to have small shipments sent from the UK to California via Royal Mail in less time than UPS takes to get packages here from the east cost.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

onespeedbiker said:


> Thanks for your response. Yes, the seller accepted a bid $25 less than the asking bid, so I feel I got a good deal. Am I correct that this hub needs the 1x27 lockring for the cassette? Also the 9 speed 2000 Daytona as mentioned earlier has a 9/10 speed chorus freehub while the 2001 has a 9/10 Daytona freehub; the seller said it was a 2000-2001. Is there anyway to know the difference (I know it probably doesn't matter, just curious).
> 
> As far as the Record headset goes, being on the West Coast I would be concerned about the International shipping. I've seen the Record headset on sale for $75 + $5 shipping.


Yes it's the current 27mm lockring. (what campy calls "oversize")

There's no difference between Chorus/Centaur/Daytona freehubs from 2000 on - and they work with 9, 10 or 11 speed cassettes

This is Chain Reaction for the headset - $68 + $8 = $76

Campagnolo Record Threaded Headset 2011 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

Shipping rates out of the UK are usually pretty reasonable - much more so than a lot of US vendors.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Good news. I found these. Slightly used, not horribly priced, and 32h like I needed.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

They look to be in great shape. Congratulations.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Great post!*

It took me 5 years and a bunch of money to learn all that. For clarification (perhaps), I have a set of the 1998 Record 9 speed hubs (titanium axle,sealed front bearings) that I run the new 11 speed Athena (12-25) on with no problems. I'd like to find a 11t specific lockring (26) somewhere if I could thou...


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

mriddle said:


> It took me 5 years and a bunch of money to learn all that. For clarification (perhaps), I have a set of the 1998 Record 9 speed hubs (titanium axle,sealed front bearings) that I run the new 11 speed Athena (12-25) on with no problems. I'd like to find a 11t specific lockring (26) somewhere if I could thou...


google is your friend

Campagnolo CS-301 Cassette Lockring | cyclesclements.co.uk


----------

